# regarder des films sur l'ipad mini



## xmbxmb (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Voilà j'hésite entre m'acheter l'ipad rétina (16g) ou l'ipad mini (32g) (enfin ceux qui vont sortir très prochainement). La question a sûrement déjà été abordé, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse précise.

Es-ce que l'écran de l'ipad mini est suffisant pour regarder des films et surtout des série tv (je ne parle certes pas d'un film comme le seigneur des anneaux  ). Après multiple passage à l'Apple store, j'arrive pas à me décider. La différence avec l'ipad rétina se fait-elle vraiment ressentir ?


Merci d'avance !


----------



## nifex (27 Septembre 2013)

Perso je trouve le 7" trop petit pour regarder un film ou une série agréablement... (j'ai une Nexus 7 et un iPad 2).

Mais bon c'est très relatif comme avis et chacun te donnera une réponse différente...

Il faudrait voir se que tu vas en faire d'autre, si tu as besoin de mobilité pour le sortir de la maison le mini est parfait et si c'est que pour chez toi alors l'iPad normal est idéal...


----------



## VodkAtekz (28 Septembre 2013)

Salut 

Enfaite tout dépend de toi, si tu juges que l'écran n'est pas assez grand, ne prend pas un ipad mais prend un iPad de taille classique. Personnellement moi j'ai un iPad mini, j'ai beaucoup de jeux dessus, mais je m'en sers aussi de temps à autre quand je voyage pour regarder des films. Je trouve que l'iPad mini est mieux pour sa taille notamment, tu peux le ranger facilement et le tenir à une main, c'est vraiment très pratique quand tu voyages beaucoup.

Après, la différence-écran normale et rétina tu la remarques vraiment si tu commences à faire de la photo retoucher ou que tu modifies des films, etc. Sinon ça peut être vraiment sympa pour regarder des films de très haute résolution. Personnellement je ne vois pas vraiment de différence d'un écran classique à un rétina pour mon utilisation.

Enfin, je ne te donne que mon point de vue, personnellement je suis plus pour un iPad mini, écran rétina ou non, la qualité est vraiment top ! Et un 32G je trouve que c'est parfait, 16G s&#8217;est vite remplie et 64G ça fait un peu gros, mais encore une fois il s'agit de mon point de vue.

à bientôt


----------



## xmbxmb (28 Septembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !

L'utilisation que j'en ferai est principalement de la lecture de films/séries, de la navigation web et peut être aussi de la lecture de journaux et magazines. Pas de jeux a priori, ni de retouche photo ou video.

Vu vos réponses, c'est en effet assez subjectif. Je crois que je vais attendre avec impatiente les nouveaux modèles et je me déciderai ! 

Merci encore !


----------



## doupold (28 Septembre 2013)

xmbxmb a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !
> 
> L'utilisation que j'en ferai est principalement de la lecture de films/séries, de la navigation web et peut être aussi de la lecture de journaux et magazines. Pas de jeux a priori, ni de retouche photo ou video.
> 
> ...



Une question primordiale dans le choix entre iPad et iPad mini: sédentaire ou nomade? La différence est énorme en terme de mobilité: l'iPad mini n'est BEAUCOUP plus.


----------

